# Gluon Fehler Meldung



## GentleXD (2. Jun 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte momentan Gluon bei mir zum laufen bringen. Ich versuche hierbei einfach mit dem Gluon Plugin für Intellij ein Projekt zu erzeugen nur wenn ich das das Projekt starte kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung:

```
FAILURE: Build failed with an exception.

* Where:
Build file 'C:\Users\alexander\Desktop\WorkSpaceIntellij\ADS App\build.gradle' line: 10

* What went wrong:
A problem occurred evaluating root project 'ADS App'.
> Failed to apply plugin [id 'org.javafxports.jfxmobile']
   > Cannot convert URL 'C:UsersalexanderDesktopAndroidSDK/extras/m2repository' to a file.

* Try:
Run with --stacktrace option to get the stack trace. Run with --info or --debug option to get more log output.
```

Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte,

Alexander


----------



## mrBrown (2. Jun 2017)

Wo und Wie hast du denn dein Android-Home angegeben?


----------



## GentleXD (3. Jun 2017)

Ich habe ne Windows Umgebungsvariable ANDROID_HOME = C:\Users\alexander\Desktop\AndroidSDK
und in meinen gradle.properties habe ich auch ein ANDROID_HOME=C:\Users\alexander\Desktop\AndroidSDK.

Den Pfad habe ich aus dem Android Studio SDK Manager entnommen.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Jun 2017)

Schreib den pfad in den properties mal mit '/'


----------



## GentleXD (3. Jun 2017)

Danke das wars


----------

